# Blanche Macdonald or John Casablancas?



## Dianerrs (Nov 17, 2010)

Hoping you ladies could help me with this one!

I know I want to go to school for make-up, but where to go? I was hoping there would be a few of you on here who had been to either one, or know someone who has who might be able to give me their opinion on the schools.

I'm wondering what the classes are like, the teachers, the atmosphere, etc. Which one is 'better', in your opinion? What are workloads like?

I'm sort of stuck between these two schools, and would like some insider knowledge.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The whole process of moving to the city, and going to school is sort of overwhelming to me, and I want to make sure I make the right decision, with the easiest and smoothest transition possible.

If you went to a similar school somewhere else, what was that like?

I'm wondering what the whole experience of going to school for make-up is actually like.

Anything you can put in would be so helpful!

Thanks!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm sorry I can't help pick out a school for you because I've not gone to either.  I will help you bump this question.  Maybe someone will know.  I don't think either of these schools are located in the US.


----------



## Dianerrs (Nov 30, 2010)

Thanks for the bump, at least.

And no, they're both in Canada


----------



## divadoll (Nov 30, 2010)

Yah, I figured they were.  Do they even have any locations outside of BC?  I've heard of them both but I really have no idea which is better.  I know someone who took courses at John Casablancas when I was young but they never said how good it was or what they were doing with it.  She became a minister's wife so she didn't really use any of that education.  I think it was to help her with her modeling at the time. 

I'd probably go to each school and see what they are like for myself.  Get some literature from there... get what their tuition is like.  Get an idea what the staff is like for myself.  It's hard to get this kind of info 3rd hand.  Everyone learns differently.


----------

